# Anyone having a DE transfer in April?



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello.

After many years of ttc we have decided to go for a DE  cycle. We hope to have transfer in April. 
Is there anyone else that is preparing for DE transfer?


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I am. First baby was PICSI on my 2nd round. Born when i was 41. Then 4 failed rounds (2 of which were FET from initial 2 rounds). I am now 43. My AMH levels have plummeted from 17.4 pmol to 6....will be less now. Still not terrible level but the 4 rounds have wiped me out emotionally....I quit my job back in November just finding things all too much and wanting to appreciate what we were lucky enough to have....so a few months on I've decided to go the DE route.... I just can't face the terrible odds of OE again. ...I have concerns about wether this is totally in the interests of my future child....the ethics basically.... How will they feel?...but if I was lucky enough to have a second child by de they would be very loved, my son would have the sibling I want for him and I am reassured by the 10% genetic influence  I would have on the developing baby in the womb.... (I've done a lot of research)......  my sister has two DE children however for her she medically couldn't use OE as had premature ovarian failure..... the reality of my situation is I got married at close to 40 and we only began trying when I was 39....and it took a while to discover he had sperm issues.... so it's purely my older age now causing the issue. The doctors have said I can keeping trying oe until I'm 44 which has made that de decision even harder but I can't keep throwing good money after bad......and my position therefore is now pragmatism. ......  I start the bcp shortly, and the other drugs March then transfer is due mid April. ...


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi there. I am in the same boat... now 46 and have been ttc for 5 years. After 4 failed OE cycles we decide to give DE a shot at Serum in Athens. Really hoping its successful as I too am drained emotionally and financially.  It took a lot of soul searching and persuading my partner to get to this point.
I took the downreg injection 2 days ago now waiting for period then will start the cycle. Hoping we will transfer in March.
Will definitely keep checking in, always good to share experiences with those going through the same thing.
Take care xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I didn't want to read and run, so I just wanted to wish you good luck on your journey x


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello all.
How you ladies getting on? My transfer has been delayed so now looking at April transfer. How far along are you all?


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

HI *Baby2018* *miamiamo*
Thanks for your replies.
I'm transferring tomorrow! We had a good result from the donors cycle so feeling hopeful. Keep us posted with your progress, I'll let you know how i get on too x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

esj - amazing news! I keep everything super tight xx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Esj - exciting times! FX! Did you test yet?
I’ve just started my first DE cycle after TTC 7 years, secondary infertility. Transfer scheduled mid April.


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Baby and AngelJ, how are you getting on?


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

I pulled out of cycle after  friends death from eclampsia....her baby died too. So sad xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

AngelJ - oh, no. I am so sorry


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi ladies , sorry to hear about your friend , 
I’m on my way to standsted airport as we speak, Going to REprofit for my first Ivf cycle !! With DE as I have premitire ovarian failure , I’m 24 husband also 24 our donor is 24 too , I had my lining scan on CD 11 and it was 4.9mm thin but I’ve upped my progynova to 10mg daily (4mg in vagina) so I hope this makes a difference before Tuesday that’s when my next scan is at REprofit , then hopefully transfer on Sunday fingers crossed 
Sending lots of luck to you ladies xxxx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi there! It's already April and I am interested if there are any updates about your DE transfer?
I am preparing for my 2nd ICSI+DE, in Ukraine, and going to have my FET in early May, I hope. The first cycle was negative but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this one. 
I hope that everything will be alright with you and your journey! Wish you good luck and my best wishes to you dear! 
xx


----------

